# Joey 2/3/18



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

23 from the Tensaw today. Water is at 51deg. Charlie Brewer slider jigs. Black was the color today. Mostly 11”-12” fish With A few gooduns.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Way to go Good job. I knew you would come thur.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Mr Dickey.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome job Joey,

dat's a boat load of Sac-a-lait right there!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jjam said:


> Awesome job Joey,
> 
> dat's a boat load of Sac-a-lait right there!


Thanks. It’s good to see you posting again.:thumbsup:


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Great catch! Give us arm-chair fishers some details. Depth, lures/bait, etc?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice mess of fish there. Good job.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Fish fry on the agenda?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

hjorgan said:


> Great catch! Give us arm-chair fishers some details. Depth, lures/bait, etc?



Thanks.
8-10’ deep 12-16fow.. Charlie Brewers Crappie Sliders. 1 oz weight 2’ in front of a 1/32 jighead with a #2 hook. .5-.6 mph


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

SHunter said:


> Fish fry on the agenda?


Sorta. Donating everything to fundraising event for someone who is having a kidney transplant.

If anyone else catches any frying fish they would care to donate this month, it would be much appreciated. I believe the event will be held the first week of March. Don’t have all the details but I can get them if needed.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Done went and done it again. Nice !


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Certainly worth bundling up for. Good job..... again!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You gonna make the Bama Water folks put a limit on them jokers to 2 a piece you keep slaying em like that son!!! Nice haul fer an excellent cause!


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ill pay 175 to go get em like that.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for looking guys. Me and Lisa made a short 3 1/2 - 4 hour trip this afternoon and picked up 14 more and a catfish. All 10-12” fish except for one.

Beautiful evening to be on the river. Ready for next weekend.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Looking good. Man you need to get rid ob the rubber boots just for safety Ask me how I know
Great job..


----------

